# strecken rund um Koblenz



## mephisto666 (28. September 2001)

hey jungs und mädels!
suche ein paar rasante bikestrecken in der Umgebung von Koblenz. Wär echt takko wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet!
asta luego


----------



## dave (28. September 2001)

Sind aber einige! 
Direkt beim Kühkopf gibt's zwei schnelle Trail mit natürlichen Jumps. Die kann man gut verbinden mit dem "Königsbacher" (Single der bei der Brauerei endet). Genial ist auch der Fischerpfad bei dem du gegenüber Winnigen an der Mosel rauskommst. 
Am heftigsten ist jedoch der Wolfskopf-Trail in Boppard . Dies ist die Page der Streckenbauer (inkl. Wegbeschreibung): downthehill.de 
Nette Bilder dazu findeste aber auch auf unserer Page oder direkt hier 
Es gibt natürlich noch mehr Strecken. 
Am einfasten wäre es ja, Du würdest Dich ner Gruppe Locals anschließen. Also z.B. morgen um 13 Uhr vor der Sporthallte Oberwerth 
Dann treffen wir uns normaler Weise. Allerdings wollten wir morgen vielleicht etwas früher fahren, um ne größere Tour in Angriff zu nemen. Könnte Dir dann aber bescheid geben, wenn Du interssiert bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerSchweisser (13. Oktober 2001)

hoi,

wir sind heute von Güls aus durch die Weinberge nach Kobern gefahren und sind da mal zur Mathias Kapelle hoch. Hinter der Kapelle fängt ein ziemlich geiler Singletrail an (glaube, als Weg 4 ausgezeichnet) Schnell, schmal und nicht zu einfach. Achja, Waldboden.

Heftiger ist aber der Weg von der Kapelle rüber zur "Oberburg" die etwa auf gleicher Höhe liegt aber ca. 200 meter entfernt ist. Der Weg ist steinig, "Felsen" hoch und runter, paar lockere Jumps drin aber die letzten Meter zur Burg find ich schon extrem knackig 

Sagt mal bescheid wenn einer den Weg ohne Absteigen packt, ich auf jeden Fall nicht... Von der Burg geht dann ein schneller, aber breiter Weg runter zurück nach Kobern. 

Ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Tour, aber bei dem Wetter kann man ja auch erst mal nach Cochem und auf dem Rückweg an der Kapelle vorbei =)

Viel Spass

Btw: Der "Königsbacher" ist wirklich geil!


----------



## Rockyalex! (13. Oktober 2001)

Bis auf eine Stelle ist der Weg wohl sehr einfach.
Wenn du Interesse hast zeig ich dir wie du sie fahren kannst 
(auch ohne eingefahrenen Sattel).
Wirkliche Stufen gibt es anderswo (Boppard)
Gruß Alex


----------



## DerSchweisser (13. Oktober 2001)

der weg von der kapelle zur burg ???

ich fahr morgen noch mal alleine hin und beschäftige mich etwas ausgiebiger mit dem weg aber ich glaub nicht, dass ich den pack. 

ich müsste mir auf jeden fall ne machete mitholen, das würde das ganze erleichtern  
der "sprung" in der mitte dürfte ohne trial-fähigkeiten wohl im hang enden =)

und am ende direkt vor der burg musste ich mein bike schultern, da wirst du ja wohl auch nicht hoch gekommen sein oder ?


----------



## Staabi (13. Oktober 2001)

Hi,

wirklich schwierig ist auf dem Kreuzweg nur diese eine Kehre direkt an dem Heiligenhäuschen. Früher war die Stufe irgendwie flacher, heute fahr ich die Stelle auch nicht mehr, aber vor 10 Jahren sogar ohne Federgabel 
 

Ich werd' wohl alt 





Seilbahn ist natürlich immer noch eine Klasse für sich 





Viele Grüße,

Staabi


----------



## DerSchweisser (14. Oktober 2001)

Hi,

bin mir nicht sicher ob wir vom selben Weg reden. Seid ihr wirklich den gefahren der ziemlich nah an der Burg selbst endet ? 

Weil ein Heiligenhäuschen passt da gar nicht hin oder ich war so im Rausch dass ich's tatsächlich übersehen hab 

Muss halt morgen noch mal hin...


----------



## dave (14. Oktober 2001)

Tach Staabi!

Das Seilbahnbild sieht echt nett aus 
Ich frag mich nur die ganze Zeit über wo du da genau runter bist.
Auf dem regulären Weg gibt's so ne Treppe doch gar nicht!
Troztdem kommt sie mir irgendwie bekannt vor ...
Ich glaube dort wo Alex auf seinem Pic hinunterfährt abseits ein paar Stufen gesehen zu haben. Isses das?

Noch was anderes. In der Bike vom November soll's nen kleinen Artikel über den Wolfskopf-Trail geben. Anscheinend ist es erst die zweite offizielle Bike-Strecke Deutschlands!!! 

Tschö ... und nutzt noch das geile Wetter aus


----------



## Staabi (14. Oktober 2001)

Hi,

das ist ein bischen weiter unterhalb, wo der "Weg" schon links neben der Seilbahn läuft. Rechts dieser Stelle ist eine Bank, links davon geht es relativ unspektakulär in einem weitem Bogen auf ein sehr schmales Stück zu. Und genau mittendrin ist diese Felsplatte. Zuerst eine kleinere Schräge, dann muß man ( mit dem HR noch auf der ersten Schräge ) leicht nach links fahren und dann geht es diesen "Rutsch" runter. 

Hier noch mal aus einer anderen Perspektive:






Viele Grüße,

Staabi


----------



## dave (14. Oktober 2001)

Danke, werd demnächst mal meine Augen danach offen halten!
Irgendwie kriege ich bergab nie was mit. Kann mich noch nicht einmal an die Bank erinnern. 
Bin wahrscheinlich einfach zu schnell dafür


----------



## Eric (12. November 2001)

Hallo zusammen,

wann ist denn Samstag oder Sonntag Treffpunkt an der Oberwerther Halle dieses Wochenende? Würde gerne mal wieder mitfahren. Allerdings bin ich der reine CCler und nicht der Fahrtechniker .

Gruß

Eric


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (12. November 2001)

Samstags treffen wir uns nun schon um 12 Uhr.
Die Mirages kam letztens aber troztdem wieder zum Einsatz  



> Allerdings bin ich der reine CCler und nicht der Fahrtechniker .



Aber das eine schließt das andere doch nicht aus!?
Wenn Du ne Zeitlang mit uns mitfährst, wirste das noch an Dir selbst erfahren

Würde mich freuen, wenn Du bei uns vorbeischauen solltest!
Bis Sa denn ...


----------



## TiThomas (13. November 2001)

Hi Dave,

wenn das Wetter einigermaßen erträglich ist (I dont like rain) werde ich am Samstag auch mal vorbeischauen!

Ich bin zwar auch nicht der Technikfreak und habe manchmal Angst, aber es macht mir nichts aus, auch mal zu tragen oder zu schieben (auch wenns andere sehen *g*).

Vielleicht sehe ich ja auch ein paar bekannte Gesichter (Piet, Klaus Peter)

Bis dann,

Thomas


----------



## Nakamur (13. November 2001)

Hoffe mal ich bin dann wieder fit, hab im Moment ein paar Probleme mit ner Erkältung! 

@TiThomas:
Fahren die Leute aus der Praxis eigentlich Sonntags noch, bzw. ist Ralf schon aus dem Urlaub zurück?


CU KP


----------



## TiThomas (14. November 2001)

Hallo Klaus-Peter,

ist ja witzig, wen man hier alles trifft! 

Also, das Biken ist bei uns ein bischen "eingeschlafen", nicht zuletzt deswegen, weil Ralf in Urlaub ist (bis 01.12.). Für mich ist das aber vollkommen OK, nach der "Saison" ist bei mir die Luft und die Lust immer ein bischen raus, dann ist wieder mehr Wandern und Laufen angesagt.

Bei dem gutem Wetter sind wir natürlich auch gefahren. Wir (Sabine, Freddy, Frank) haben uns so verständigt, daß wir Sonntags telefonieren und uns kurzfristig verabreden.

Dann bis Samstag,

Thomas


----------



## dave (14. November 2001)

Hi Thomas!

Ich bin anfang des Jahres auch mal mit Ralf und eurer Truppe am So mitgefahren. Steve und ich hatten Euch damals das Brexbachtal gezeigt.
Warst Du damals nicht mit einem Starrbike dabei? Ich meine mich an einen Biker mit nem Marin zu erinnern ... is allerdings auch schon etwas her  

Bis Sa denn
Dave


----------



## TiThomas (14. November 2001)

Hi Dave,

du liegst richtig. Ich bin der mit dem Marin, der den Platten hatte und wo auch nach der Reparatur die Luft weiter rausging...ich habe mich dann ausgeklinkt und nach hause "geschleppt".

Bis dahin war es eine super-Tour (Auch wenn ihr zwei schon mal auf den einen oder anderen warten musstet..)!

Der Marin-Rahmen hängt jetzt übrigens im Keller und seine Parts an einem Titanrahmen.

Dann sehe ich ja noch mehr bekannte Gesichter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

